# Oh look frogs..



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So my Petco people really must quit talking me into tanks that I don't have room for. Couple of months ago they were have a sale on the aqueon 13 gal widescreen tanks which of course came home and then not two months later had their dollar per gallon sale so another 10 gal tank came home with me. Then searching through the site trying to decide what to do with the tanks I started to read Gizmo's ADF thread which of course made me want the little buggers. So I set up the 13 gal tank all nice and planted with driftwood and a little moss cave I made out of a pot one of the plants came in. I took trumpet snails from one of the other tanks and a giant of a mystery snail that I've had for ever while I waited for everything to settle in and start growing, well needless to say I went to Petco yesterday to get fish food and saw that they had froggies. I know they aren't the best place to get them from but well they are the only place around here that I know of to get them. It's too cold right now to even think about having them shipped from somewhere and well they were too adorable soo 3 of them came home with me. I'm still working on if they are male or female but I think its 2 males and one female. I could be absolutely wrong if I am please chime in but for now their names are 
Greer 

Ainsley 

and Finley


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my god they're too cute!


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I know right. It's the reason they just had to come home with me lol. I just can't wait till they really settle in and start to show their true personalities. Finley so far is the bold one and has taken over exploring the tank. Ainsley is content to sit in the camboda and watch everything that's going on and Greer hides under the piece of driftwood that's in there.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Omg! So cute. I've been wanting some myself but I'm unfamiler with their needs. What's their pH/hardness needs? Diet? Lifespan? Best grouping numbers? Would they be cool in my 25gal with 2 betta and 6 kuhli loaches?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

pH I am not sure. they like temps, from what I have read, between like 75-80. I could be wrong though. They are scavengers but I feed a mix of bloodworms and HBH frog bites. So far I haven't gotten a good number on their life span prob something that Gizmo can answer though as she is breeding hers. And they can be by themselves but in a group of two or more it is said that they will socialize and be really active. I would say yes they would be ok but only if your bettas didn't harass the frogs and make sure there are plenty of hides. This is all mostly what I have gathered reading some of the threads on here and scouring the web for info before I brought them home. This is still kinda a learning experience for me though. Just hope they will be forgiving of my mistakes.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks. And my girls are sweet and well fed. Little One even likes to rub up against my hand when I mess with the tank and eat from my hand. My loaches don't show any aversion to them and I have caves and nice plants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Will you be able to add any fish to the aquarium later if you want since frogs and fish live together in nature?


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

If I want to yea I could add fish. Many keep their frogs and fish together but like all community tanks you just have to keep and eye on everyone. Eventually I am think if adding some platys or I may set up the ten gallon for them not sure yet.


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you know of any type of schooling fish that could be in 5 gals of a 10 gal divided tank?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love love loveeee your frogs , they are so adorable  Do they make any sounds, seems like I have read some will sing at night ?

I love nothing more than to walk down to the pond on Summer evenings and listen to all the frogs that live in it sing, my dog also seems to enjoy listening to them, he will sit down and be so quiet an still , I almost have to make him leave when its time to come home. Such a warm feeling on a cold winters night, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So far I haven't heard them sing for me yet but they have only been here 2 days and are still adjusting to the tank. And just a quick update from this morning when I went in to feed everybody, mostly since my cat decided it was time for me to be awake at the crack of dawn lol, everyone was out and exploring Finley was watching the yard since the tank is close to a window he can see into the back yard and watch the dogs run around. Greer was holding down his hiding spot but stuck his head out to say hi when I came in with the camera it was just to cute so I though I would share his good morning with everyone (even though its afternoon now but the puppies required attention before I could pull out the laptop)


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So I am pretty sure Ainsley shed either that or she decided to eat part of a plant. But everyone is doing well and have really taken to the small terra cotta pots I put in there for them. I would add a pic but they haven't been cooperative today so everything just turned out blurry hopefully they will behave better in the morning.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Finley decided to be sociable this morning and come out to say hi so of course I have to share the froggy cuteness


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww!! They're so cute! I want some of my own so bad


----------



## Missing (Jul 31, 2013)

Eee more ADFs.  I have four myself and I absolutely love them. Mine tend to only sing at night (I have to use a fan by my head because they don't ever stop) I'm actually trying to raise a few tadpoles. This is the first batch that has made it this far and they are quite large. I don't think they'll make it to fully grown because I've read how hard it is, but I thought to try.

I find they are a lot more active when they have a tank with just their own species. I had them growing up and they were always hiding and shy when I had other fish but it did work out ok.

I think they're really fun when we have company over. They are always a conversation starter. xD


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

They have started to tank over the tank and explore. Usually when I come home at night they are nosing around and just look up at me like "what? there's nothing going on here." The tank has grown to include a single ghost shrimp (there were only two when I went to get some and one didn't make it through the night), 3 otos, and some gold white cloud minnows. All my plants are really starting to become a jungle but everyone seems to like it. Sunny, my betta, was getting jealous so she got up graded to a 5.5 gal from the 2.5 she grew up in. She was a baby betta from Petco and I didn't want to overwhelm her with a huge tank so I gave her the spare 2.5 I had from another betta that spazed in larger spaces. 
"I'm just gonna sit here and reflect" -Greer-


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So everyone was out and about today and they even let me snap a few, ok lots of pics lol so let me share ^^ sorry the pics are huge they did not want to size down right

The single ghostie 


The two boys having a stare off 


one fish or two fish not really sure


Ainsley thinking that I can't see her lol


And last but certainly not least sunny. She just had a have her picture taken too


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww, look at them


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry it's been awhile, school got crazy then I got sick. But everyone is doing well went to the petco half off sale today which was crazy. I wanted to get some more plants but they were pretty much sold out of everything so instead I got a few more ghost shrimp to go with the lone one that has been cruising the tank. I will try to upload a pic of the jungle (that is seriously what the tank is starting to look like despite the very yellow water from the drift wood and algae) in a little while.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

When do their front paws web out? I see in one of your pictures he/she has one webbed front paw and one not so much. I'm wondering because I just bought my first ADF and both his front paws are like underdeveloped or something. They're not webbed or finger-y.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Finley looks like one of his hands got bitten off before I got him. Everyone else seems to have all of their toes webbed. I don't think I ever noticed of they weren't to begin with. And I'm pretty sure fin and Greer are my two males as try are the only two showing the white spots behind their arms. 


I tried to zoom in on Finley and Greer. These were some of the first photos I took of them. Greer's hands were already webbed.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Then this is just a collage of Greer and Ainsley from this morning they were out and about playing


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I read that young clawed frogs look very similar to young dwarf frogs, except the clawed frogs don't have webbing on the front feet.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You're right DaytonBetta  I guess people mix them up a lot. I hope my frog is just growing into his hands.. He's very small and he did come from petsmart so I suspect he might be quite young. 

Your babies are so cute!


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Hopefully yours is just growing into his hands  and welcome to the beautiful world of adorable froggies!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So feeding time this morning proved to be an very entertaining break from studying...yes I should still be studying instead of cruising the boards but you know lol...I had to clean out the frogs dish because they had managed to fill it with dirt from their nose dives after getting air. Everyone came to investigate why my hand was in their moving things around so when breakfast finally appeared all three frogs decided to try and dive into the dish at the same time. I only wish I had had my camera to catch the look of froggy legs in the air with a puff of food swirling around them. Needless to say all the little piggies are becoming fat happy frogs. 
ok ok I'm going back to studying again lol just wanted to share my funny moment of the morning.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Awwww! Cute. Makes me want some :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw lol that sounds too cute! Yours have nice round bellies


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So I got to watch part of Greer's shed last night. I got home from work late and the hubby had already turned all the lights off except for the new leo's black light, but with the light from the hall it was just enough to see inside the tank and watch everybody go about their nightly business. Red fish (the larger of my 3 otos) was cleaning up part of the beefheart that was left over from yesterday morning and all the froggies were climbing through the jungle except for Greer who was almost swimming backwards doing the spaz dance lol. On the really good news side the water is finally clearing up from the pretty green it was..I really need to invest in a light timer...to something a little clearer. I can finally see the back of the tank again!! lol So my camera and I should be getting reacquainted here soon and get to show the world all the adorableness.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So I've had a small upset in my tank. I lost one of the minions (gold cloud minnows) and at least one of the otos, I'm thinking I actually lost two because I can only find red fish (yes they were one fish, two fish, and red fish). I did a few water changes over the course of two days just to be on the safe side. My water test kit has decided to disappear somewhere so I am having to wait for another one to come in. Greer, Ainsley, and Finley are all doing fine. they are all climbing around the tank and being their normal cute selves. 
On another note the new betta I picked up, a beautiful marble delta tail, is turning a solid what looks like black till he gets in the light and then you can see the blue. IF he would stay still long enough I would get a pic of him, he also blew me a bubble nest last night ^_^.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry about your oto and minnow 

Love to hear your froggies are doing well! (did I tell you I got 5 after?)


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

wow, I knew you had gotten at least one I didn't know you got 5. How are they all doing??


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I wanted to stock with 5 but for 3 weeks I could only get 1 (petsmart sells out fast and I wanted them all from the same place). Finally got all of them this past Friday.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Yayy! I'm excited for you!
A small update this morning before leaving at the crack of dawn to get to school (this time change is killing me) I found a "ghost" frog lol. Someone shed and left their skin behind in the plants. If its still there when I get home I'll post a pic of it. It was kinda funny because there was just this foot hanging down from a blob of what I though was a dead leaf but I finally could see almost the whole frog form.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, eww!! lol I read they eat their shedded skin, don't they?


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they usually do and I have never found shed skin before in the tank who knows why they left that one there.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Was it there after?

I cannot get mine to eat out of a dish. Therefore, I spoil my water with each feeding :/


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Part of it was still there but I could never get a clear pic of it because the minions were all like oh look at me look at me lol. My froggies don't always eat out the bowl so I tend to spread some of the food around with the majority of it in the dish, but between the frogs, red fish (yes its odd but my oto loves to eat beefheart and Mysis shrimp), and the shrimp not much of it stays for too long so I haven't noticed it fouling the water.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay thanks! I'll just have to figure out a different method for feeding, even if it includes removing the dish altogether and just putting food in front of their faces. lol


----------

